# Retrieve to hand



## BamBam (Feb 14, 2010)

Anyone got any tips on getting a retrieve to hand as opposed to dropping at my feet?


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

I hope someone has better suggestions than this one, but here is mine. Believe it or not, I only got to the point where she would retrieve at all when I finally started playing tug with her fetch toys. Playing tug has created some of my problems, but at least she has finally started to retrieve. 

At this point, I get about 50% toys to hand (sometimes she still wants to play tug, sometimes she will give the toy) and 50% toys to feet. That's a vast improvement over not picking it up, not wanting to bring it back, or just dropping whatever it is somewhere near my feet. Not where I want to be, but better than we were. When she drops at my feet, I won't pick up the ball/frisbee/toy. If it has rolled away she is told to 'Get it'. If it hasn't rolled, she gets told to 'Find it'. In both cases she picks it up to show me. Then we are back to a 50/50 shot of whether she brings it to my hand or drops it at my feet. If she drops it, the process repeats. Treats have not worked for us in this situation and progress comes in fits and starts.


----------



## BamBam (Feb 14, 2010)

thanks for your reply. I am having no problem with the retrive - she is bringing it straight back to me. But she ALWAYS drops it right at my feet. I then tell her to fetch it again and she will pick up and drop instantly. She just doesn't understand. I try catching her when she's coming to me with it in her mouth but as soon as I get near her she drops it. I just cant workout out how to teach her to do it?!


----------



## szalpeter (Apr 3, 2011)

You could teach the HOLD command in the sit position and when the command is mastered you can put the two together with the FETCH.
I just starting to do it with my dog cos we had a same problem as you have,perfect retrieve to my feet!

I hoping it is going to help


----------



## NZ_V (Jun 4, 2009)

hi there,

I had this issue for a while. try anticipating his drop and taking it from his mouth before he dumps it on the ground. Then give him LOTs of praise when he does that. Worked for me, I also refused to pick the toy up off the ground, and he would pretty quickly grab it and give it to me - again - lots of praise when he did. When he picked it up I also said "yes, good boy" lots of excitement and praise....now he only drops it if I ask him to


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

The beginning of the "force fetch/retrieve", which I don't agree with in it's entirety, is to get the dog up on a table, and repeatedly place the dummy in it's mouth, thus making it hold onto the dummy until the out command is given. Vizlsa pick up pretty quickly what is expected of them, but it still takes many sessions.
The other thing is to not unintentionally reward the behavior. Once you're confident the dog knows to retrieve to hand, every time he doesn't, it's game over. It won't take long before they pick the ball back up and bring it to you after you've walked away to get the game going again.


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

I suppose another thing you could try is to sit on the ground when you throw the ball. When he brings the ball back, put your hand on the ground so the ball drops into it. The iterative part of this training would be slowly raising the height of your hand until you are standing instead of sitting. Never tried this one, but it would at least build on the success you already have.

Let us know how you solve this one!


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

It takes time. I started ignoring Copper when he brought me his toys.  Now he just comes over to me and bumps me until I put my hand out and say Release! Then he gets to go chase it again.


----------



## szalpeter (Apr 3, 2011)

Success for me guys!

Started do what jld640 recommended and carry on with Linescreamer idea as well.
Now when I show my hand she bring the dummy to hand.
Not bad in 2-3 days!!

Thanks for every help


----------



## BamBam (Feb 14, 2010)

Tried a retrieve session with Olive today and I sat on the floor and put my hand low so I could catch it as someone mentioned above, this worked. Am overally praising for dropping into my hand, so hopefully will get there by gradually raising hand. Thanks for the replies everyone!


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

I wish my dog would retrieve properly.
She'll do it all day long inside, but once we're out, she'll bring it back a couple times and lose all interest. 

I think we're a long way from her dropping it in my hand. lol


----------



## szalpeter (Apr 3, 2011)

Mischa said:


> I wish my dog would retrieve properly.
> She'll do it all day long inside, but once we're out, she'll bring it back a couple times and lose all interest.
> 
> I think we're a long way from her dropping it in my hand. lol


When my dog was younger she did the some,so do not over do it.
She is 20 monyh old now,I bet yours younger.....just patiently


----------

